# Schutzhund club on Staten Island



## sam23 (Dec 27, 2014)

Does anyone know of a good schutzhund club in or near to Staten island?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Home - K9KEY Dog Training School Have you looked into this place?


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Home - K9KEY Dog Training School Have you looked into this place?


That's where I trained when I lived in SI. It's a pain to drive home during the summer, but not so bad during the winter. I could get to their field in 45 minutes and home in about 1.5 hours if I timed it right. And Ki and Steve are world class. Active club, with lots of members and support, and Steve is a great helper IMO

From someone who lived in SI, I recommend giving them a call.


----------

